# Bicycle rack on a cruze?



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Rockauto.com has this trailer hitch and I already checked my 2012 for holes in the frame, owners manual states could for pulling 1,000 pounds. Trailer hitch bike racks are very common now, I still have my old Schwinn rack that fits on top of the vehicle with straps and large 3" suction cups. With some that carry up to four bikes. 

Are you in the USA? Seems like I have to ask that question now, can't assume everybody here is from the USA. Practically all chain stores sell these racks. Practically any hitch I found so far for the Cruze uses a 1.25 inch square, but haven't searched for a bike rack with that dimension. Standard for SUV's is a 2.0 inch square.

But we use our motorhome anyway, only live 70 miles from the Sparta-Elroy trail, the greatest bike trail in the world and make a weekend out of it with camping. Also made a kayak roof mount that is very safe and secure, heck, if I can't find what I want, I make it. But then had concerns about that OnStar antenna on the roof, but learned it unscrews very easily, matter of fact, mine was about to fall off.

Cycling is great exercise, my entire family is in to that, can't wait until spring.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Hidden Hitch also makes a bolt on receiver hitch frame. It's also a class 1 hitch with 1 1/4" receiver. They also sell adapters to take a class 1 receiver to a 2" receiver. They also make a 3 bike rack that fits a class 1 receiver. 

I have been using a Grabber trunk mount bike rack for many years now and while it works fine, the fact that it sits on the trunk lid on rubber bushings and has tie down clips that go over the edges of the trunk lid, still might be a concern. I have had no damage on my cars using it, but I only carry one lightweight touring bike, not two or three bikes. I modified the rack to accept a length of aircraft cable with large wooden ends to prevent someone stealing the rack while I was out cycling. The large wooden balls go inside the trunk so the thief can't just undo the tie downs and make off with my rack. I think a bike rack that attaches to the receiver hitch is a better way to go. If you get one, make sure it is powder coated for corrosion protection. If not, paint it prior to attaching it to your vehicle. I'd also use stainless steel fasteners. In PA, I'm sure you have your more than fair share of road salt usage.


----------



## kccherokees (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the hidden hitch on my cruze with a Yakima rack. Works great, cant even see the hitch unless you crawl under. VERY east install. Need a wrench... Thats it. 15-30 min depending on how long it takes to thread the wire through. Did it by myself with a jack...


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Bike Racks - Hitch Racks | Roof Bike Carriers | Bike Rack Adapters - Cargo Gear 
Thule makes these for add ons for any roof top rack.


----------



## robert4380 (Jul 9, 2011)

I too am leaning toward a trunk-mounted bike rack, but I do have some concerns. I have a Cruze Eco, and as I understand it part of the weight reduction in the Eco model was achieved through using thinner sheet metal in certain areas. Would one of those areas be the trunk lid? I'd hate to cinch a trunk rack down nice and tight only to find that it's bent the trunk! For reference, the rack I am leaning toward is a Thule Passage 910XT, a two bike carrier that uses 6 straps - 2 at the top of the trunk, 2 at the bottom, and 2 on the sides of the vertical face of the rear, by the tail lights. Also, I'm not crazy about having the 2 straps on the side though because there isn't much metal there since the tail lights extend into the rear face of the trunk and it's just plastic back there. Thoughts? Opinions? Thanks!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Used a bike rack like that on my old DeVille, never again, straps wore the paint out in spots. Eco does claim to be using stronger sheet metal in those spots, but never learned where. Only saving about 65 pounds anyway, and most of that is in the lack of a spare tire and jack.

See find that hidden hitch, would look a little nicer. With a roof rack, not a good idea to forget you have bikes up there when pulling into a standard 7' garage. Ha, not me so far, but seen that happen.


----------

